# NI girls on there 2WW



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

sorry ladies hope you don't think I'm butting in , but i was looking at so of the other threads about 2ww 
and i was just thinking it would be a good idea for our ladies on here to keep us updated !!

what do you all think ?


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Good idea mrs - then we'll all know who's testing when


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's the list I did last night on main thread.

Quond 27th March.

me OTD 2nd April but testing 1st April though might use First Response on 27th 6 days before OTD in hope of giving Mum a birthday surprise. (please don't reach for police icon)

lmk and Emak 5th April.

crazyKate 6th April.

lgs30 10th April


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

List is good Cate


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Just updating list as we have another result.

Babyrocks 17th March  

Quond 27th March.  

me OTD 2nd April but testing 1st April if I can last out that long.

lmk and Emak 5th April.

crazyKate 6th April.

lgs30 10th April

Hope you're all coping ok, I'm still feeling very optimistic.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

right Mrs cate, have you told the church go-ers yet? we're all waiting .


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Not told friends from church yet, won't see them till this evening. Result should be on here 10.30 - 11pm. Until then


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Just updating list as we have another result.

Babyrocks 17th March.  

Quond 27th March.  

GemmaJ10 30th March.  

me OTD 2nd April but testing 1st April if I can last out that long.

lmk and Emak 5th April.

crazyKate 6th April.

lgs30 10th April

Hope you're all coping ok, I'm still feeling very optimistic.


----------



## Squirrel24 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Cate

Just wanted to say congrats - I come from same area and am testing on Thurs 8th.

I am sure u are feeling on top of the world.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Squirrel. News still hasn't fully sunk in yet.

We have another person to add to the list and a few results.

Babyrocks: 17th March  

Quond: 27th March  

GemmaJ10: 30th March  

Cate1976: OTD 2nd April but tested 1st  

lmk: 5th April   to you and DH

Emak: 5th April   to you and DH

crazyKate: 6th April

Squirrel24: 8th April

lgs: 10th April


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

We have another result:

Babyrocks: 17th March  

Quond: 27th March  

GemmaJ10: 30th March  

Cate1976: OTD 2nd April but tested 1st  

lmk: 5th April   to you and DH

Emak: 5th April   to you and DH

crazyKate: 6th April but tested 5th   to you and DH

Squirrel24: 8th April

lgs: 10th April


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I know you can modify but as the latest results were a day apart thought it better to repost.


----------



## Tearful (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Girls

I'm away of posting in this thread yet as my ET was suspended until my ovaries calmed down and stopped looking and feeling like huge balloons! Review on 20th and waiting for natural cycle so can have FET so it'll be a wee while yet.

BUT i just wanted to say Ladyhex great idea about the post and Cate1976 the updates via repost are great idea too. Keeps it in everyones mind as sometimes i forget to go back and read first post.  

    to all the BFP's !

  to all the BFN and their DH/DP's - hope you all get lucky on an FET if you had some frozen embies! Just think perhaps next time round will be twins as with FET they don't do SET.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Tearful: The timescale between your EC and review is similar to mine. My review was 3 weeks 2 days after EC on New Year's Eve. We got the go ahead to start FET on my next cycle despite being told in recovery after EC that it'd be March at the earliest before I'd be able to start FET. The only thing I looked at was whether the anniversary of Nan's death would be over before side effects from Suprecur kicked in cos both would have been difficult. As things turned out January AF was 4 days late and I started d/r 2 days after the anniversary.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

We have 3 more results:

Babyrocks: 17th March  

Quond: 27th March  

GemmaJ10: 30th March  

Cate1976: OTD 2nd April but tested 1st  

lmk: 5th April   to you and DH

Emak: 5th April   to you and DH

crazyKate: 6th April   to you and DH

Squirrel24: 8th April  

lgs: 10th April


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

cate what it your due date with the twins ?


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Think my due date will be 26th November when I'll be 38 weeks. One thing I have decided is that if both are head down, I want to try for natural birth.


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Hold off till 28th november thats my birthday    
its a great day lol


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

No idea when birth will be, will ask mw when I see her. Gp referred me last wednesday but letter to hossy might not have been sent till Thursday and no idea how long it takes them to process it.


----------



## Squirrel24 (Apr 3, 2009)

Cate - you are so well organised - you've been to the doctor - picked hospitals - got scan - got referral to midwife - I haven't done anything yet I was waiting on my scan before went to docs - should I have gone already do you think?

All my sisters have told me doc will just tell me to come back after 8 wks so followed their advice - but my BFP was only 6 days later than yours so now I think I should go.


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I only went to gp after reading somewjere on here that 12nweek scan could be as late as 14-16 weeks and 20 week scan could be as many as 22-24 weeks. Got appointment with gp to get referred as asap in hope of getting scans when they're supposed to be so 12 weeks at 12-14 weeks and 20 week at 20-22 weeks. As it is both Brooke and Rio implanted so I'll probably be scanned every 4 weeks then every 2 weeks when it gets closer to birth.


----------



## Squirrel24 (Apr 3, 2009)

Do you think I should go anyway just to get the ball rolling then?


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

It's up to you. Depends on how fussy you are about having scans at the right time. My gp referred me for shared care which meant I had to say which hossy I wanted to give birth at but did say it's easy to change later on, I think that was due to possibility of twins.


----------



## Squirrel24 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Cate - hope ur taking it easy


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm taking it easy, feeling really tired today probably due to being up at 5.30am yesterday, could also be due to side effects from Progynova tablets or Crinone gel (can't remember which has drowsiness for side effect). DH thinks it's due to being pg especially with Brooke and Rio. Got up at 11am today and have spent day watching tv or online.


----------



## JK32 (May 16, 2008)

Just wanted to pop in and say huge congrats to both cate1976 and Squirell24!!! I sure you are both on  

jk xx


----------



## susiemax (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi all,

Congratulations to all   (Tested myself on 16th and got bfp too)

For any BFN   your time will come  

Tearful - We spoke in the clinic when I was getting ET.  Thanks sooooo much for recommending this site it's helped me keep sane.  Good luck to you and DH with your tx once everything calms down   

Susie xx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Susiemax

Thats fantastic news on your


----------



## Squirrel24 (Apr 3, 2009)

Susiemax - thats brill news - I new you were testing and began to worry about you when I dod'nt see anything - but you've got you   and I'm wishing you all the best for the next 8 mth or so


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

susiemax:  on your . It still hasn't sunk in for me yet.


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

OMG - I'm officially here .........   /   /   /


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

Congrats Susiemax - well done on your


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Sue ~ [fly]CONGRATS ON BEING PUPO[/fly]


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Ladyhex  

Totally petrified of them falling out ....


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Sue


----------



## susiemax (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi all
Thanks   to you for the messages!! Sorry I haven't been on much, but my computer decided to loose the will to live and I went back to work. Told my boss about being pregnant (wow still sounds weird!) and she doesn't really seem to give a   not had risk assessment like promised and expecting me to push heavy trollys up and down sloaped corridors and sit in an office with the door shut all the time!!! Resenting the thought of going to work more than normal!!!


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

susiemax 

When do you go for your scan ?  
I would make them do a risk assessment    or get onto your union rep


----------



## susiemax (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi all, 

Sorry I haven't posted much, computer died the day of my scan so couldn't get online much.  So...1 beanie onboard (unless there is another thats great at hide an seek!) 

Still seems surreal even after seeing the heartbeat and constantly looking at the scan pic. Can't believe we were this lucky.

The work problem has settled down a bit, boss still a bit of a moo, but nothing unusual about that!! 

Tired all the time, forgetful and breathless - the joys of 1st trimester!!

   and   to you all

susie xx


----------

